

The Magic Thread - sama
http://blog.geoffralston.com/the-magic-thread

======
staunch
I've found that I can get excited about almost any project, because they're
all challenging in interesting ways. But there's something markedly different
about working on a project that you would choose to work on even if you were a
billionaire or had six months left to live.

Jobs believed in personal computers, Gates believed in software, Musk believed
in making humans multi-planetary, Zuck believed in social networking, Page
believed in web search, Luckey believed in VR.

~~~
keshuv
No belief necessary.

------
asadlionpk
The attached video is a gem.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNwg8FvfuuU&start=497](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNwg8FvfuuU&start=497)

